# Scaretrax - Royalty free Haunt music - online now



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

We have just launched a new service called SCARETRAX

you can download royalty free horror music on a name your price basis, and use it how you like on commercial and non commercial projects

As its launch night we have 6 Sam Haynes tracks for free download with many more to come from other great Horror producers throughout the year so please join the mailing list to make sure you dont miss out.

If you are a musician and would be interested in joining the project please get in touch on the site, we would love to hear from you

Check out the site below - any feedback would be gratefully received

https://scaretrax.bandcamp.com/


----------

